# Allow setting different root-path options for freebsd DHCP configuration



## Elbert (Sep 15, 2020)

From the official wiki pxeboot(8) I could see that the option _root-path_ must be given in order to finish netboot for FreeBSD using NFS mount root directory, for instance:

```
option root-path    "nfs://10.0.0.1/FreeBSD";
```

but in this case, *it is only possible to boot a certain version of FreeBSD that is specified in the nfs directory*, this is inconvenient especially when someone who is not able to access the DHCP server configuration, but has the need to change the root-path directory from time to time, simply because he needs the client to mount another root-path.

*So is there a method that I could use, not involving modifying the DHCP configurations, to make it possible to allow clients to mount different root directories from NFS*?
Thanks all the experts. If I am asking a stupid question or this question is not appropriate here, please be lenient to me.


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 4, 2020)

Take a look at below document should answer to all your questions & more:

*PXE Booting Utilities With FreeBSD*
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/pxe.html


----------

